# FS: Old school twin shaft Alpine 7162



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

For the guys doing a retro build, or a hot rod: Alpine 7162 Vintage Tape Deck | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Dropped my BIN price nearly in half.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Did not sell, make me an offer.


----------

